# New toy!!  Not really a meat therm...with T-View!!



## fpnmf (Jun 17, 2011)

I follow the Ruhlman blog and his Open Sky sales tool.

Saw this and have wanted one for a long time..got here today..42 bucks delivered!!

Hey It's a Maverick product and it has many uses in my smoking hobby!!

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## alelover (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice. They're great for checking grill temp and frying pans. They use them in racing to check tire temps too.


----------



## meateater (Jun 17, 2011)

You know what they say about the most toys.


----------



## gotarace (Jun 17, 2011)

alelover said:


> Nice. They're great for checking grill temp and frying pans. They use them in racing to check tire temps too.


We have one to do just that alelover...they also work great to check each header tube if your motor has a miss ..the cylinder with the miss will be much cooler.

Great score Craig...they come in handy!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice---Great price.

I got one years ago as a gift, so I could check the heat of my wood stove & chimney at different heights.

Those things work great!

Smokey (our kitty) loves chasing the little dot around too!

Bear


----------



## alelover (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup. I know about the cold cylinders. We had those melti pen dealies.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 17, 2011)

I brought mine to the bar once and got kicked out.

How else was a guy gonna find the "Hot Chicks"!?!?!?

LOL!!!

I Crack Myself Up!

Todd


----------



## venture (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, I guess that is the sad story.  At my age I would take mine to the bar to check the temp of the beer.

They are a fun toy.  Be aware, though, that when a pan has oil in it, you will get some really wild temp readings.  They like surfaces that aren't real shiney. (I think I made up a word).

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2011)

Can't have enough toys!


----------



## jjwdiver (Jun 18, 2011)

I want one of them!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I brought mine to the bar once and got kicked out.
> 
> How else was a guy gonna find the "Hot Chicks"!?!?!?
> 
> ...


LOL!!!

When I first met Mrs Bear, I was wearing dress greens, and she came over to me & held a transistor radio against me. I couldn't figure out WTF she was doing????

Then it started beeping, and I discovered it wasn't a radio, it was a "Stud Finder"!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They didn't have Laser Therms back then, but I could feel the heat !

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 18, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> I want one of them!


I got mine at a good deal thru open sky..

http://www.opensky.com    or       or  http://osky.co/mqAvtu        here's a link,it's free but I think you have to be following someones blog..  I follow Michael Ruhlman....he is the author of "Charcuterie".

  Craig


----------



## alelover (Jun 20, 2011)

Stud finder. Oh Bear.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like an excellent item to use when traveling with a trailer, to check the temp on the trailer brakes.....  some of those cities out there can do a J-O-B on 'em.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 20, 2011)

They must have a west coast price.  It was 45. plus 4. shipping.  Still a great deal.


----------



## venture (Jun 20, 2011)

I won't go near that stud finder thing.  At my age they would check me with a thermometer to be sure I am still alive.

I'm sure they might not be as good, but those therms are available at Harbor Freight, and they are often on sale.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## boykjo (Jun 20, 2011)

nice.............


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 20, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> When I first met Mrs Bear, I was wearing dress greens, and she came over to me & held a transistor radio against me. I couldn't figure out WTF she was doing????
> 
> ...


So she was looking for a inflexible, square headed, dense guy? Good thing she found you!


----------



## venture (Jun 20, 2011)

Dang, Johnnie, some others of us wore those dress greens too!  Now you are going to start on all of us??  LOLOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jun 21, 2011)

I got one on sale from Thermoworks a while back, I wouldn't be without it now!  It's absolutely the best for tempering chocolate, I check my grill and smoker temps, my kids foreheads, the dog, my drink...It's one of the funnest toys ever!!  I just keep finding more things to do with it.   Bear, glad she had one of those fancy stud-finders, the old fashioned way could have been painful, but I like the idea of the best girl in the room tapping all the guys with a hammer until she got to you... you are solid, indeed.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 21, 2011)

Venture said:


> Dang, Johnnie, some others of us wore those dress greens too!  Now you are going to start on all of us??  LOLOL
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


LOL... trust me Venture... wearing dress geans got nothing to do with it.... just ask my wife! I got no shortage of block headed stupidity on my part.... you know, like poking fun at Bear. Course I make sure to do it from a couple thousand miles away, cause I have seen his service photo toting that rifle!


----------



## venture (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, he did start that stud finder bit, didn't he?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey if you can't pick on the big friendly Bear, who can you pick on.

Let us not forget, I said "When I met Mrs Bear"-------That was 43 years ago !!!!

Right now:

I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good "once" as I ever was!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 21, 2011)

I have had one for a few years and I love it. I often use it on the foreheads of the 4H kids to see if they are still alive LOL


----------

